# Purchased a CNC Router



## TF 160 (Aug 25, 2019)

So... I just purchased this CNC router, it's from CNC router parts and was purchased as a kit and assembled by the previous owner. Has a 2.2kW water cooled spindle and a cutting area of 24" X 36" and has Masso controllers. It also came with dust collection via a shop vac and a lubricant mysting system for cutting metals. He threw in a 70 pc CNC router bit set as well as a few other bits. Still have to run a 220V outlet in my shop and purchase some design software before I can use it. Right now I'm looking at VCarve pro, and even considering Aspire. I've looked at Fusion 360 as well but I don't like the yearly fee. Will probably download the free versions and try them out first. I've run a CNC water jet cutter before so I'm familiar with the concept however I've never run a CNC router, any tips, tricks or advice is certainly welcome. Ready to get this thing fired up..


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice setup TF!
Do not use those ball bearing bits on your machine.
Leave them for the hand held.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

UglySign said:


> Nice setup TF!
> Do not use those ball bearing bits on your machine.
> Leave them for the hand held.


I was wondering about that, thanks for the tip.
Herb


----------



## TF 160 (Aug 25, 2019)

UglySign said:


> Nice setup TF!
> Do not use those ball bearing bits on your machine.
> Leave them for the hand held.


Yes sir! Very aware of that. I have a hand router as well so I can use them with that.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you. Add your location, as well.

Fusion 360 is free to hobbyists and start-up business earning less than $100k per year (sadly, I qualify :grin. What are you planning (primarily) to cut with your new CNC?

David


----------



## TF 160 (Aug 25, 2019)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel and so we'll know what to call you. Add your location, as well.
> 
> Fusion 360 is free to hobbyists and start-up business earning less than $100k per year (sadly, I qualify :grin. What are you planning (primarily) to cut with your new CNC?
> 
> David


Added my info.. Is the free version the free trial they offer on their website? I only see that and the subscribe button. I plan to cut wood primarily however I would like to experiment with other materials, I have an idea for a lamp I'm wanting to make that will have the insignia of the Army unit i was in milled into it, that will most likely be my first serious project after learning to use it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats on your new purchase Jeff , will be watching your progress . I’m sure the bench top Avid cnc is more than capable. 
Looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

TF 160 said:


> Added my info.. Is the free version the free trial they offer on their website?


Lars Christensen covered that within the last 3-4 months but here's a video showing how to sign up - 






David


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

> Is the free version the free trial they offer on their website?


Yes. At the end of the 30 day trial, you'll get an option for the free hobbyist subscription.
Be aware that Fusion 360 is a very different program than V Carve or Aspire. While they both can do many of the same things, they both have things that they do much better than the other.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Congrats on the new CNC. I have experience on large Biesse CNC's but unfortunately, I don't know how that experience translates to these little ones. I would like to get one of these for and start making some with one though. I would love to see what you get this thing doing.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and congrats


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard Jeff. As you can see we do have some experienced CNC'ers to quarry. I've looked a bit online but haven't seriously considered anything yet. Have too much to learn with the power tools I already have. I will say that for those who haven't looked too deeply into CNC systems that not all realize the learning curve with the needed software to make these functional. 

While I'm comfortable with AutoCAD I don't think 3D modeling software would be that easy to adapt to for me. Not saying it isn't doable just more than a bit of an effort which is fine if you go into it knowing that. And I just checked, my, local to me (Richmond, Va), Woodcraft has an Intro to CNC Class that probably would be a good starting point for those considering the CNC route(r).


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Jeff. Down load the trial versions of VCarve and Aspire so you can see how they work. I do recommend getting the free version of Fusion 360 so you can see the difference between it and the Vectric software.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

i attended a 2 day "intro" to cnc class, but frankly learned more from the vectric tutorials than i did the class. then 6 months later or so, had the good fortune to learn from an experienced cnc'er, which also helped a bunch.

learning curve, yup! but certainly achievable!

welcome to this forum, i hope yo have great fun with your new machine!


----------



## TF 160 (Aug 25, 2019)

Ok.. so I downloaded Fusion 360 and I purchased V Carve Pro.. Right now I'm setting up my tool library in VCarve and have a question about bits. What are these? They came with the machine and I have no idea what kind of tool these are or what you can cut with them. I'm also looking for a good source for speeds and feeds as well as spindle speeds, I've searched the forum and have found a few things but I thought I would ask.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Just small bits. #1 can be used for detail work or small pockets, #2 & #3 are ball nose for doing 3D carvings (primarily).

David


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

The first one is a 1/16” (.0625) diameter bit. 4 flutes is not usually used for wood (would have to use very high feed rates to have proper chip load). Just enter it as an end mill, make sure you enter the flute length. 

2 & 3 are entered as “tapered ball nose” bits, usually used for 3D carves. They are much stronger and can carve deeper than a straight ball nose. #2 has a 2mm radius tip, #3 a 1mm. I have an excel spreadsheet I created to calculate the angle need when you enter it in your tool database (most of the Chinese bits don’t include all the required measurements).


----------



## TF 160 (Aug 25, 2019)

Anyone have any experience with Masso controllers or a VFD? I cant seem to get the spindle to start when i go to run a program.. They guy I purchased it from doesn't seem to want to help me get it running and I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## breezy (Nov 4, 2011)

TF 160 said:


> Anyone have any experience with Masso controllers or a VFD? I cant seem to get the spindle to start when i go to run a program..


What exactly is your problem?
Have you joined the MASSO forum? 
Ask your question over there and I'll try to help you.

Arie.


----------



## TF 160 (Aug 25, 2019)

breezy said:


> What exactly is your problem?
> Have you joined the MASSO forum?
> Ask your question over there and I'll try to help you.
> 
> Arie.


Joined the Masso forum and posted my question.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Does your g-code have an m3 command (start spindle). Should also have an m5 near the end.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

The CAM/CAD software is the black hole of all of the elements of running a CNC Router. The Vetric seems to be more oriented to cutting wood and the 2.5 and 3D carving. The Aspire includes all of the elements that the lesser programs from Vetric incorporate. One thing to consider for Vetric is that you can upgrade for only the difference in price. So if you start with VCarve Desktop you can upgrade to Pro or Aspire for the difference in price. So unless you are a power user you could start small and get larger as your skill and machine demands increase. 

As someone else mentioned you can ask for a "Startup" license from Autodesk Fusion 360 that is free. Fusion 360 does wood but is a do all program that concentrates on commercial applications. So even though Fusion 360 does it all it is not specialized like Vetric Software for wood carving. 

There are several other free and pay programs but the Vetric and Fusion 360 are by far the leaders.

There are some free programs like Carbide Create from Carbide 3d and Easel from Inventables (XCarve). The only issue with these is the post processor for your CNC Router. The Easel program is all online so you must have a constant internet connection to use it. The Fusion 360 is online as well but if you are not hooked up to the internet it will eventually give you a limited pallet of tools to use. The Carbide Create is Free and runs locally on Mac and Windows.


----------

